

Dangerous ideas: Getting started is overrated - benrmatthews
http://lifehacker.com/5634357/

======
avk
I'm amazed this has gotten no discussion... are people indifferent to the
article? If so, why?

------
georgecmu
duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1553659>

